# Brindle Chihuahua?



## DieselsMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Can two brindle chihuahuas be bred. I heard that they cannot be bred and have looked every to find an answer so hopefully someone can tell me on here


Thanks so much!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I Think the same "rules" as to say apply here like Merles. I dotn agree with brindles myself. Although .. personal preference! Still pretty!


----------



## DieselsMom (Jul 9, 2010)

thats what i was thinking also about the merles but i havent seen anything on brindle.. i know merles are prone to ALOT of health problems. I know when you type in breeding two merles its right there saying NO... but i cant find anything on brindles


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmm... I haven't the slightest clue. I didn't think there was anything wrong with the colour, let alone breeding two together. I thought merles and dilutes were the ones who needed to be watched over when breeding. This is new to me! Interesting thread :3


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

No two brindles cant be bred together...well they can but there will be serious health problems with the puppies. And 2 merles cant be bred together and its not good to breed a merle with a brindle. just 2 dangerous genes together make very unhealthy puppies. Some could be blind, deaf, or no eyes at all. Plus could be albinos.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Can anyone explain why the brindle gene is also surrounded with health concerns? I have never heard of this before. Is it only in the Chihuahua, or all other breeds like Boxers, Pit Bulls, Greyhounds, etc


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I have never heard that Brindle is a "dangerous" gene. According to the 
Chihuahua Club of America, Brindles should never be bred with Merles because
it can result in merle puppies that cannot be identified as Merles. The health
concerns being in the Merle, *not the Brindle*.

"Merle should not be purposefully crossed with colors or patterns that will 
create hidden merle puppies. This includes sable, cream, ee/recessive red, or
brindle." http://chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/NEW TRANSFER/MerleGuidelines1.html


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

The gene that causes a puppy to be brindle is a pattern only not a dilution. Breeding two brindles together will not cause any more issues than breeding two solid colored dogs together. It is color dilution genes that can cause issues not pattern genes.


----------

